# Taking Infant Car Seat on-board with Ryanair



## eggerb (21 Aug 2008)

My wife and I are flying Ryanair with our baby over the next few weeks and are debating on whether we should take the infant car seat with us. 

The Ryanair terms states that "one fully collapsible pushchair per child may be carried free of charge. Additional infant equipment is charged at separate fee per item/per one way flight. Additional infant equipment such as car/booster seats and travel cots may be carried in addition to your personal checked baggage allowance.". 

We have two definite options and a third I'm considering. Our options:

(a) Take our complete pram (chassis + cot) & check-in our car seat for an extra cost. We don't wont to do this as we feel the car seat will just get bashed around. Also, the extra cost is €20 per segment I think.

(b) Take our complete pram (chassis + cot) and rent a car seat with the car rental company.

(c) Take the car seat and fix it to the chassis and try to pass this off as the ""one fully collapsible pushchair [that] may be carried free of charge".

Will this wash to Ryanair or will the tell me the car seat is not collapasible? In fact, it will take up less space than the cost which goes on the top of the chassis otherwise as the child is still not big enough for a buggy.


----------



## mary harris (29 Sep 2008)

hi, think it might be better to take the cecond option. most car rental companies will accomadate the provision of car seats. just be sure to check that it is installed correctly.


----------



## j26 (29 Sep 2008)

Agreed.  Get a rental seat and check it's put in properly.
All you're doing is giving yourself extra hassle and cost.  You've enough stuff to carry as it is.


----------



## z105 (30 Sep 2008)

> Get a rental seat and check it's put in properly.



You will have to do this yourself as I've yet to come across a car hire company that will fit a car seat for you - insurance reasons apparentely


----------



## Carpenter (30 Sep 2008)

I've brought my young children on foreign holidays since they were very small babies and I wouldn't contemplate bringing a car seat or booster- there's too much else to carry and the seat will most likely be damaged in the process anyway.  Car rental companies charge between €6 and €10 per child seat per rental period and it saves a lot of bother.  I'd be reluctant enough about bringing a very fancy/ expensive buggy either, it'll be squashed in the cargo hold, thrown around on the conveyor etc!


----------



## Complainer (30 Sep 2008)

Carpenter said:


> ICar rental companies charge between €6 and €10 per child seat per rental period and it saves a lot of bother.


Isn't it usually a per-day charge? If you are going for a couple of weeks, it is cheaper to buy a spare car seat and bring it with you.


----------



## eggerb (30 Sep 2008)

Went for option (c) in the end - (take the car seat and fix it to the chassis and try to pass this off as the ""one fully collapsible pushchair [that] may be carried free of charge") - got away with it but it's only an option whilst she's in the infant seat. Also got away with taking the seat on board and put it into the overheads so it wasn't mishandled. Wouldn't bank on getting it on board again though. One of the crew almost made a bit of a fuss about taking it on board.

On a second trip recently, rented a seat and wasn't impressed with the standard of the seat. The car rental company told me there was nothing else available.


----------

